# How Do I Take Out Sand From My Tank With Fish In It?



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I've been having ammonia issues for months and finally decided to take out all the sand in my tank. It is seachem black flourite sand. How do I remove it without killing my fish from the ammonia spikes? I tried siphoning it, but that wasn't very successful since I have 120 lbs. of it in my tank and I only managed to siphon about 5 lbs out with 5 full buckets. I also tried strictly siphoning just sand but it clogs the siphon. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Remove the fish

Drain the tank (If adding new sand, if not skip)

Manually remove the sand

Do a little water change (15-20%)

Add the fish.

Is what I would do.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Use your siphoner, but remove the plastic tube n just use the hose.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow that's a lot of sand that I could use


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree you can use a hose (Python hose will work) to remove sand... Personally i'd take the fish out (put them in a bucket or cool box)...


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm going to leave it a bare bottom tank so I can keep my ammonia in check. Do you think I should buy a bucket for each fish because they are larger? Would it be ok if I did a 100% waterchange to get the sand out?...or is that not recommended? I've tried the plain tube from the python, but the sand keeps clogging it up.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just use the hose if its clogging up the tube. I wouldn't recommend 100% new water. Your BB needs something to feed on. I would just leave the fish in & remove the sand over a couple weeks. Suck out 1/4-1/2 of it. N refill tank(like weekly waterchange) next week remove another 1/4-1/2 n refill. If you like sand just leave 1/4"-1/2" depth. Sub is only supposed to be that deep anyhow wheather its gravel or sand. But hardly anybody follows this rule.


----------

